# My New Hks Tokyo R33 GTR



## integturbo (May 9, 2007)

HKS TOKYO Full Complete Tuned GTR

3 owners from new

Power 710ps 

Torque 73kg.
(Boost 1.4bar)

Service History 
No accident history
Real Trip 41400km with Nissan Dealer Certificate
First date of registration 21st March 1996.

HKS 2800 Full Stroker Kit
HKS T-51R Kai Turbo Kit
HKS V-pro Computer system

WANGAN Street Circuit Champion 3 times

HKS Tokyo modifications list.

HKS Tuned RB2800 Engine

Engine;

HKS 2800 Full kit
full balanced Piston and clank
HKS H-style conrod
HKS 272 camshaft In & Ex
HKS Large capacity oil pump
HKS Original Cylinder head processing
Stage 2 port and combustion chamber 

Turbo, Fuel and Cooling 

HKS T51-Rkai SPL Full Turbo Kit
HKS Original piping

NISMO Injector 680cc
TRUST Delivery fuel pipe
BOSH Fuel pump x2 +Fuel line additional
Fuel collector tank

HKS GT Intercooler
HKS GT Oil cooler
HKS Original radiator

Computer;

HKS F-con V-pro
HKS EVC3
HKS GCC

Transmission

OS mission Type A
(Reinforcement input shaft)

Clutch;

HKS GD clutch triple plate 

(Reinforced)
Muffler;
HKS Hyper MAX (stainless)

Suspension;

HKS Hyper dumper
Project Mu 2peace brake rotor
689.7ps Torque 67.7 boost 1.4


Second owner’s modifications

2002/Nov/ buy GT-R on 35000km.
2003/May/ WORK TE-37 18inc with ADVAN NEOVA Installed 

2003/June/ SABELT 4 point seat belts
2004/May/ NISMO 320km Speed dial installed at 37500km
(With NISSAN Dealer warranty card)
2005/Feb/ Computer, Muffler, Fuel Line exchange 

Modified HKS F-con V-pro (GOLD)
TRUST Titanium full strait muffler
Fuel Line re setting
Computer setting
710ps over Torque 73kg over on Boost 1.4
Superb acceleration

3rd owner modifications:

hks kansi floor mats,
electric gandor carbon mirrors,


Full re-tune by Ron at RK Tuning UK.

Max Power: 744bhp (109RON race fuel), 584bhp (95RON unleaded)
Max Torque: 593lb ft ( 109RON race fuel), 433lb ft (95RON unleaded)

Special Thanks to:
mark at Topspec Imports pleasure to deal with


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

what a beast!

are you planning to keep her?

if so, welcome to the forum :wavey:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

What a stunning car :smoker: Did you import it through Marc?


----------



## integturbo (May 9, 2007)

yes gona keep this one 
after alot of bad luck with cars decided to bite bullet and get somethin built proper
Yes bought through marc top bloke really helpfull and all i had to do is collect it he did the rest:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I bought my last one through him as well -top bloke :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

thats amazing!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

man your car is amazing. i love it.

cheers


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

lovely


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

really nice i can't get over the size of that turbo 
bought my gtr32 from marc aswell 100% agreed top bloke


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

stunning, white gtr's rule! :thumbsup:


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

This GTR looks Familier to me....., Engine color looks nice , and why u still have"RB26" still written on the cam cover? isn't 2.8? , i mean there is no cover that has a "RB28" written on it? just Imagining.... , other than that , SIck GTR dude!


----------



## integturbo (May 9, 2007)

mana_r32 said:


> This GTR looks Familier to me....., Engine color looks nice , and why u still have"RB26" still written on the cam cover? isn't 2.8? , i mean there is no cover that has a "RB28" written on it? just Imagining.... , other than that , SIck GTR dude!


yea it's 2.8 thats way it came in was thinkin of polished covers but not sure barely got drivin it yet spent all week getting alarm and tracker but have plenty of plans for it over next year:chuckle:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

do they do a 2.8 cam cover?, or is that a stupid question


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

sweet car man


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

very very very nice gotta love the white ones


----------



## skylinevspec8 (Mar 19, 2005)

What can i say its big brothers new monster and monster it is


----------



## integturbo (May 9, 2007)

Few pics from weekend first good day since i bought:squintdan 
new carbon gandor mirrors and hks mats 

















http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/skylinevspec8/DSC03007.jpg
[IMG]http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/skylinevspec8/DSC02962.jpg


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

reckon you should spray the bonnet though, the carbon look is getting dated....


----------



## integturbo (May 9, 2007)

Yea in a debate over that at the min was going to maybe get a kit and spray whole car white? Any other opinions? just hard to get anyone in rep of ireland to match colours


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Lovely car - agree - paint the bonnet!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks great, i would say keep the bonnet carbon and go for a few other carbon bits maybe.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

white and carbon make a good match keep it mate


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

your brothers car looks good too  
my brother has an e46 m3 can not get him to convert, but he loves borrowing my gtr


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Lovely car !! Near bought that car myself.


----------

